# Stepping Stones ?



## PaperCat (Oct 18, 2017)

So I am having a hard time finding a stepping stone QR code I like. I was going to alternate in a checker pattern with them but I do not have clovers to fill in the blanks. Would it look silly if I used the stepping stones and no clovers? should I just use a full path? or no path? This is going to be kinda a forest town.
 i would love some qr suggestions


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Oct 18, 2017)

I use stepping stones and clovers (as you saw) do you want the qr to my stones? I have it somewhere in my qr file. I have others too.


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 18, 2017)

Ably.Saucey said:


> I use stepping stones and clovers (as you saw) do you want the qr to my stones? I have it somewhere in my qr file. I have others too.



sure! i am just having a hard time finding one i like lol so i keep trying a bunch.


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Oct 18, 2017)

These are the only ones I can find right now but there are probably others.
Hope his helps, qr file has almost 3,000 qrs and acnl stuff, so let me know if you need something else.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Mine is 'stone path dirt'. Glamorous.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Here's a few more since I'm a hoarder.


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 18, 2017)

Ably.Saucey said:


> View attachment 209878View attachment 209879View attachment 209880View attachment 209881View attachment 209882View attachment 209883
> These are the only ones I can find right now but there are probably others.
> Hope his helps, qr file has almost 3,000 qrs and acnl stuff, so let me know if you need something else.
> 
> ...



Woah, hey thanks  much appreciated. i just need to decide if it looks silly or not without clovers since i do not have any lol


----------



## BigMikey (Oct 18, 2017)

But.... there's real grass on the ground. Why would anyone want to cover it with ugly patterns.


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Oct 19, 2017)

BigMikey said:


> But.... there's real grass on the ground. Why would anyone want to cover it with ugly patterns.



first, for plot resetting purposes. second, it can get eroded away


----------



## dizzy bone (Oct 19, 2017)

Now that it's autumn make sure you find the right seasonal grass for the stepping stones too, otherwise it really will look silly (unless you're TTing and not in the corrrect season). But to answer your first question, I don't think alternating paths and having blank spaces in between looks silly. I think it's unnatural that clovers should spawn perfectly in that pattern anyways! Just leave some areas open and eventually they will spawn through daily play. I've also seen some nice "clover path" patterns around, you could probably use those as well.


----------

